# reviews of Archaea CO2 Regulator



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

c02 is not one thing i'd cheap out on if i were you
i cheaped out the first time and hated it.. caused problems, made me hate c02
i sucked it up and took everyone's advice and dropped the cash on a serious system and woulnd't exchange it for the world.. less problems, safer, and it does everthing i want it too


----------



## R.C. (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks the same as UP Aqua. Perhaps one or the other a re-brand or knock-off.

Have you considered the GLA Atom regulators? Seems to get favourable reviews here and are also compact in size.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i sucked it up and took everyone's advice and dropped the cash on a serious system and woulnd't exchange it for the world.. less problems, safer, and it does everthing i want it too


What system did you end up going with?


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

R.C. said:


> Have you considered the GLA Atom regulators? Seems to get favourable reviews here and are also compact in size.


Thanks, the *Atomic Nano CO2 Kit V2 *is the only nano I've seen that includes a solenoid. Could be a good option except having to pay more for the smaller canisters, but may be the way to go since I have a 7 gal. nano tank. 

The other atomics look like they are for paintball canisters only, or do you know if they can they be used on a 5 lb? http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

ps- here's the link to the Archaea regulator at AFA's website:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=447

What makes it cheap quality vs a good one?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/ultimate-2-co2-regulator.html

that one 
there are better but i kicked myself in the but for spending 80 bux on a cheap one. bubble rate was inconsistent. the needle valve looked almost identical to that one and i did not have precise control. 1/32 of a turn was enough to ake the bubble rate from 1 to 3-4 bps easily. the list goes on
so i got the one from GLA and couldnt be happier.. and u can adjust ur working pressure to suit ur c02 diffusion needs. and the are easily upgradeable. i can add manifolds. different valves. etc


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/ultimate-2-co2-regulator.html
> 
> that one


Thanks for the link. There's a used GLA ultimate setup available that I've offered to purchase if he can't sell it locally. 

Otherwise, do you think this one is better than the GLA Atomic nano regulator w/ solenoid for a 7 gal tank? I go back and forth... I am worried about controlling a relatively large (5#) tank to the low bps rate that my tank would need but then it's cheaper in the long run to have the 5# tank setup.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

if ur worried the slightest bit. get the good one. u'll have the control u need
and if u ever wanna expand, and get a bigger aquarium. the c02 equipment is already awaiting ur command


----------



## Oceanlab Aquatics (Jul 25, 2012)

Personally, I have been using the Archaea regulator for 9 months now without any issues. The only issue i have is that the control value is super sensitive as blazingwolf mentioned but i was able to counter that shortcoming with a good bubble counter and and drop checker. It is definitely on the cheap side but it does get the job done. 

Perhaps a midgrade option might fit your needs? milwaukee makes some really precise and sturdy products that i feel from experience to be the best bang for the buck!

i hope that helps. if you have anymore specific questions about the archaea, let me know.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, HD & OA for the input. If it has a solenoid, is it really a big issue if the control valve is sensitive? (I'm assuming that you only have to set in once after exchanging the bottle)


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

all archaea stuff is up!aqua stuff rebranded. That being said, we sell the archaea ones at our store and got mixed reviews, had a few returns but the majority do well


----------



## Tedd4u (Sep 24, 2012)

I have had one of these Archaea regulators + Solenoid for a week. The reason I decided on it was cost ($99.99) and flexibility (works with 95g cartridges, paintball cannisters and CGA 320). I can confirm that as stated the dial is too sensitive but because I have the solenoid on a timer once it's set it's not an issue. I have checked up throughout the day and find it's solid. No doubt there are better products on the market but I think this one is in a sweet spot for products that include a solenoid.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

There is also the atomic V3 for 5lb etc tanks

http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-co2-regulator-v3.html


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

If the needle valve adjustment is not solid and what you want, there would seem to be a logical workaround. Buy the quality needle valve of choice to add inline with the existing one. There is no problem in opening this one all the way and letting the add-on do the adjustment if the additional price and one more item is not a problem to you. You may find this one works and you don't need the second. Price both options out and see where you might want to go. 
I like having options in mind before buying.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks all for the input! I ended up deciding to try out the Aquatek CO2 Regulator Mini, paintball regulator:










I've been waiting for my light to come in to setup the CO2. It finally arrived yesterday, so we'll see how it goes!


----------

